# Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!



## holle (16. August 2006)

http://www.lbkoeder.de/

hier gibts seit heute offiziell das material zum giessen von gufis usw... 

wurde ja zeit!!!#6


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Astrein, wäre echt mal ein versuch wert!


----------



## Ocrem (16. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

lecker lecker *sabber*

jetzt nur noch das passende kleingeld und los gehts 

ps.danke für den tip


----------



## Pelznase (16. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

jo endlich. da hat wohl auch jemand ne mail bekommen


----------



## DerHASS (19. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Klingt recht interessant da man doch sehr viele Gummisfische innerhalb eines Jahres im Gewässer aussetzt und das ja ins Geld geht. Auch obwohl ich scho so viele ins Gewässer eingebracht habe, glaube ich das sie sich doch net vermehren, aber vielleicht ist auch das Wasser zu schlecht :q 

Aber noch ist die Auswahl nicht recht groß und es fehlen Bilder für den Formenbau, auch an Kaufformen ist die Auswahl sehr gering. Werde den Shop aber weiter beobachten.


----------



## holle (19. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

formen zu bauen ist das kleinste problem. entweder aus gips (billig) und vorm giessen immer mit vaseline (erwärmen, dann flüssig) auspinseln. oder aus silikonkautschuk (teuer aber haltbarer). 

hier ein link zum formenbau und noch einer .
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/gummikoederbau/bericht.htm


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

servus...

will euch nicht die illusion nehmen.... klar sind selbstgemachte gufis den gekauften schon mal vorraus, wenn man sich welche giesen kann wie man sie gerade brauch..... 

jedoch sind die kosten leider so, dass es unökonomisch ist....... entweder man niommt gummifischreste und schmilst die ein, oder das wars schon mit der idee.....

ich habe selber welche gegossen.... leider waren sehr wenige dabei, die was taugten... meistens lassen sich die gummireste nicht gut erwärmen usw..... oder man erhält fehlfarben......


----------



## sebastian (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Gummifische reissen mir fast nie ab, einmal musste ich einen wegwerfen weil er komplett zerbissen war, aber mit 5 gummifischen komm ich Jahre aus und dafür zahlt sich selber gießen nicht aus.


----------



## holle (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



sebastian schrieb:


> Gummifische reissen mir fast nie ab, einmal musste ich einen wegwerfen weil er komplett zerbissen war, aber mit 5 gummifischen komm ich Jahre aus und dafür zahlt sich selber gießen nicht aus.



ja, dann hast du ein äusserst angenehmes gewässser in dem du keine hänger hast und voraussichtlich auch sehr wenig (auf gufi) fängst da die gufis nicht zerbissen werden... 

nicht bös gemeint!

aber die meisten haben halt nen grossen gufi-verschleiss und auch extravagante, eigene gufi-ideen. 

@ fr33

"ich habe selber welche gegossen.... leider waren sehr wenige dabei, die was taugten... meistens lassen sich die gummireste nicht gut erwärmen usw..... oder man erhält fehlfarben......"

gufi-masse die schon den hitzestabilisator drin hat schmilzt deswegen schlecht... wiederum, wenn man zu hoch erhitzt wird die pampe braun bis schwarz.
und wenn die gufis nicht so gut liefen wars wohl eher eine falschdosierung weichmacher oder eine ungute form... 
verschiedene farben sollte man nicht zusammen schmelzen da sie ebenfalls eine braune masse ergeben. drum farben trennen. beim  laminieren verschiedener farben die schichten etwas abkühlen lassen bevor die nächste schicht kommt, sonst vermischen sich die farben und es wird braun.


----------



## sebastian (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Angenehm, ganz und garnicht, aber ich hab ein Boot dort 
Verwende meine Gufis so 5-6 Hechte lang dann sinds meistens reif fürn Mistkübl.
Selbst wenn ich 30 Gufis pro Saison brauchen würde würd ich mir das mit dem Gießen nicht antun, is halt was für Künstler die sich ihre Gufiideen verwirklichen wollen 
Wenn man mehr gießt zahlt sichs vielleicht preislich aus aber ich find es is die Arbeit nicht wert, steckt sicher viel Entwicklung und Erfahrungssammeln drin bevor man gute Köder zusammenbringt.


----------



## Ocrem (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> servus...
> 
> will euch nicht die illusion nehmen.... klar sind selbstgemachte gufis den gekauften schon mal vorraus, wenn man sich welche giesen kann wie man sie gerade brauch.....
> 
> jedoch sind die kosten leider so, dass es unökonomisch ist.......


 
hast schon recht nur ich finde gerade die umsetzung einer idee oder der reitz mit dem "eigenen" gufi zu fangen groß genug das sich so ein aufwand durchaus lohnen würde


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

wie gesagt.... ich habs versucht... wenige modelle waren ganz ok.... aber die fingen genau wie die gekauften......

> hatte die gummireste schon farblich getrennt.... aber einige alte reste habern sich halt net geeignet um was gutes daraus zu machen...... hab mehrlagige gemacht....... aber der ganze aufwand hat sich für mich net ausgezahl......


----------



## Groby (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Meine Pesönliche Meinung ist das es sich duraus auszahlt allerdings nicht bei einem 0 8 15 Shad .
Sondern eher bei etwas gehobener Gufiklasse wo das Stück auch mal 1,60 Kostet oder bei Modellen wo einfach nicht die Farbe oder etwas anderes Stimmt!

Zb. habe ich Gufis die einen leicht leuchtenden Touch haben,
     klar bekommt man solche auch aber halt nicht in der Form          oder dem Laufverhalten wie ich sie brauche!

Wenn mann etwas erfahrung hat im Formen und Prototypenbau kann mann echt tolle Dinger machen !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hat schon mal jemand ausgerechnet, was da ein Gufi kosten würde, bis man alles zusammen hat???
(bin halt Schwabe )

Und dann würde mich noch interessieren was im Weichmacher/Härter eigentlich alles drin ist und in wie weit man den bedenkenlos verwenden kann und/oder ob man da irgendwie aufpassen muss.

Ich denke mal auch dass die nicht billiger sind als normale Gufis, aber sicher interessant wenn man Ideen für Köder hat die es nicht auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## Lionhead (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Schön das es so etwas gibt.
Die Angler die pro Angeltag 5-20 Gummifische brauchen und im Winter vor Langeweile die Gehäuseschrauben ihrer Angelrollen mit Kuggellager ausrüsten wird es freuen. Denn wie bei allen Dingen (Wobbler u.co) kann nichts den Spass toppen, den man hat, wenn man auf einen selbstgebauten Köder fängt.
Wörter wie Ökonomie sind da fehl am Platze.
Dann angele ich aber auch nicht, sondern kaufe mir meinen Fisch direkt beim Fischer.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Groby (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

@ Lionhead  #6#6#6

Besser hätte ich das auch nicht sagen können!


----------



## Gunni77 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hallo

Das ist was für den Spieltrieb, ein bischen wie Lego.... #6 


Gruß


----------



## Dietmar B. (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hallo Sebastian,

ich kann mich Holle nur anschliessen, wenn du so wenig Verluste hast, dann kurbelst du deine Gummis nur unter der Oberfläche ein und fängst auch nicht viel. Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht zuviel verraten und du läßt die meisten deiner Fische wieder schwimmen.

Hi Holle,

verschiedene Farben beim Laminieren muß man heiß auf heiß gießen, sonst verbinden sie sich nicht richtig. Zu Verfärbungen kommt es dabei eigentlich kaum.

LDPVC (Gummifische) ist sehr empfindlich gegen Überhitzung. Einmal etwas zu heiß geworden, verfärbt es sich sofort braun. Braun ist aber nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Farbe. Man sollte also, wenn man mit der Mikrowelle oder der Herdplatte arbeitet, immer dosiert und vorsichtig erhitzen. Dabei natürlich immer für frische Luft (Durchzug) sorgen.

Das Selbergiessen aus Gummifischen oder flüssigen Produkten "lohnt" sich eigentlich nur für leidenschaftliche Ausprobierer und Köderdesigner, für Köder die schwer zu bekommen sind oder die in der Anschaffung recht teuer sind. Der Selbstguss eines Ersatzkörpers für einen Castaic Platinum Köder ist schon lohneswert.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## holle (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Schön das es so etwas gibt.
> Die Angler die pro Angeltag 5-20 Gummifische brauchen und im Winter vor Langeweile die Gehäuseschrauben ihrer Angelrollen mit Kuggellager ausrüsten wird es freuen. Denn wie bei allen Dingen (Wobbler u.co) kann nichts den Spass toppen, den man hat, wenn man auf einen selbstgebauten Köder fängt.
> Wörter wie Ökonomie sind da fehl am Platze.
> Dann angele ich aber auch nicht, sondern kaufe mir meinen Fisch direkt beim Fischer.
> ...



|good:     genau das #6


----------



## Fisher (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hallo

Habe das ganze heute mal ausprobiert.

Aber der Erfolg war nicht der, den ich wollte...

Irgendwie wurde die Flüssigkeit beim erhitzen etwas Zähflüssig und lies sich dann nicht mehr giesen, sprich, es füllte die form nicht aus.

was habe ich falsch gemacht?

kann mir da einer nen tipp geben?

hatte ne gipsform mit ner 10mm öffnung als Einfülltrichter


gruß fisher|gr:


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



holle schrieb:


> http://www.lbkoeder.de/


Boilies aus Weichplastik! |muahah:#d


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Frohes Neues!!!
Habe nur mal einen Bericht gelesen,wo einer einen Rot-schwrzen Twister haben wollte und ihn sich selbst aus Resten gegossen hat um damit auf Barsch zu angeln.

Es sollte zu dieser Zeit keinen in den Farben gegeben haben und er wäre wohl der Renner!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## holle (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Boilies aus Weichplastik! |muahah:#d



super posting...#d

darauf habe ich nicht aufmerksam gemacht da ich kein karfenangler bin. aber könnte funktionieren da die teile mit aromen versehen sind. 
wenn du dir die seite mal richtig angeschaut hättest wäre dir wohl aufgefallen, dass es durchaus andere brauchbare sachen ausser den lachhaften gummi-boilies gibt. 


zurück zum thema:

@ fisher

kann es sein, dass du den hitzestabilisator vergessen hast beizumischen? oder die form nicht gefettet, oder sehr kalt war?


----------



## hannesx (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hallo Holle,
ich bin neu hier! Wahrscheinlich wurde meine Frage schon oft gestellt, nichts desto Trotz auch heute noch einmal!
Welchen Kunststoff benutzen Sie zum Giessen von Jerkbait´s und Wobblern???
Vielen Dank für die Mühe.
Johann Krauß (hannesx)


----------



## schmelz-angler (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

HI WELCHES MATERIAL NEMT IHR GENAU ZUM GIEßEN VON GUMMIKÖDERN;+   
ICH HABE ES MIT SILIKON PROBIERT:q DIE GUMMIFISCHCHEN SIND ZU HART GEWORDEN:vAUßREIßEN SIE ZU SCHNELL. 

ALSO WELCHES GUMMI NEME ICH DAFÜR,MIER SIND DIE ECHT ZU TEUER ,WENN ICH 5 KAUFE UND 6 EURO BEZALE:v


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Ich hätte Deutsch nicht in der 9. Klasse abgewählt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Ich denke er ist noch gar nicht in der 9.:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



schmelz-angler schrieb:


> HI WELCHES MATERIAL NEMT IHR GENAU ZUM GIEßEN VON GUMMIKÖDERN;+
> ICH HABE ES MIT SILIKON PROBIERT:q DIE GUMMIFISCHCHEN SIND ZU HART GEWORDEN:vAUßREIßEN SIE ZU SCHNELL.
> 
> ALSO WELCHES GUMMI NEME ICH DAFÜR,MIER SIND DIE ECHT ZU TEUER ,WENN ICH 5 KAUFE UND 6 EURO BEZALE:v


Holz!


----------



## schmelz-angler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

dein vater    holz#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## schmelz-angler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Holz!


na ja aus holz werden die dinger wol nicht gemacht:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HeikoS (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



schmelz-angler schrieb:


> dein vater    holz#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h




So kommste nicht weiter Großer,

aber hättest du gelesen, was das eigentliche Thema dieses Treadhs ist hättest du gewusst wo es was gibt und wozu es eingesetzt wird!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hi #h

ich finde die Idee sehr reizvoll meine eigenenen Krationen zu
gießen und zu fischen. Habe auch schon die ersten Versuche hinter mir, habe es dann aber wieder sein lassen, aus einem nicht unwichtigem Grund:

meine Gesundheit 

was da an dämpfen freigesetzt wurde hat mich wahrscheinlich jetzt schon 5-10 Jahre meiner Lebenserwartung gekostet und das ist letztendlich kein 
Hobby wert.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## HeikoS (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> ich finde die Idee sehr reizvoll meine eigenenen Krationen zu
> gießen und zu fischen. Habe auch schon die ersten Versuche hinter mir, habe es dann aber wieder sein lassen, aus einem nicht unwichtigem Grund:
> ...




Deswegen sollte man das ja auch nicht im geschlossenen Kämmerchen machen, sondern dort, wie auch überall sonst mit "giftigen" Stoffen, in einem Bereich der gut durchlüftet ist.

Zudem ... Atemschutz nicht vergessen, kann nicht verkehrt sein auch wenn ich es nicht benutz.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## micbrtls (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Ich habe mal kurz nachgerechnet: Bevor auch nur ein Gummifisch gegossen werden kann, muß man 

Formen:                               17,00 €
Super-Soft-Plastik (1 Liter): 17,98 €
Glitter:                                   3,50 €
Hitze-Stabi:                           3,50 €
Härter:                                  4,25 €
Topf:                                   16,98 €
jede Farbe:                           3,50 €

ca. 65 Euronen berappen, voraus gesetzt man möchte nur eine Farbe gießen. Der Erfolg scheint sich, wie hier einige Tester geschrieben haben, in "Grenzen" halten.

Wenn ich dann berechne, das bei mir ein guter 14 cm Shad für 0,70 € zu haben ist, gibts davon schon mal glatte 92 Stück, die auch alle in Ordnung sind. Von einem gewissen Gesundheitsrisiko beim selber gießen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Und wenn alle so geil auf die 20iger GUFIS sind, so könnte ich einen Treat aufmachen, welche Fraben gewünscht werden, habe ca. 160 Stück zur Auswahl. Diese könnten dann für 1,00 € als Super-Soft-Shad angeboten werden!


----------



## schmelz-angler (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

ich habe mir das gummi & hize stabilisator & härer für ca. 20 euro
gei l&b köder bestelt. die formen habe ich selbst gebaut...... aus gips.
die gummifische sind echt gut geworden und ich habe sie schon ausprobiert.
3 zander darauf gefangen an einem tag.


----------



## bertman (17. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hallo Schmelz-Angler,

schon was gefangen auf die Fische? Hab da nen gutes Angebot entdeckt und überlege eventuell zuzuschlagen. Was nimmst du um die Formen zu machen?

Gruss Robert


----------



## schmelz-angler (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

hi robert mach dat lieber nicht .............guter raht
kauf dir die dinger lieber im laden also die Gummifischchen.
1. das ist total giftig...geht nur mit garßmaske!!!!!!
2. die fischchen werden nochlange nicht so gut wie gekauft!!!
gefangen habe ich schon etwas aber das gummi zu verarbeiten ist die hölle!!!!!!!!!......auch draußen!!!!!!!!


schmelz angler:vik:


----------



## Birger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Gibt es eigentlich noch einen anderen Shop für Artikel zum Gummis selber gießen?
L&B Köder hat gerade kein Weichplastik.


----------



## Hooked (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hi,

guck mal bei HT-Baits.


----------



## holle (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

yupp, bei oskar gibts eigentlich was, aber gerade nicht.

bei pear.nl unter Vloeibaar plastic Liquid plastic.


----------



## Hooked (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Moin Holle! #h

Yo, is aus.


----------



## holle (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

moin, 


bei lureparts gibts nix, aber pear.nl hat noch.


----------



## Birger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Danke,
der Shop aus NL ist ziemlich gut, sehr viele Farben und anderes Zeug zu anständigen Preisen. Mal sehen wie die Versandbedingungen so sind...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

klaase trööt hier entdeckt hab mir am montag die este ladung bei ht-baits bestellt! plastik farben wer weiss wann die kommen bei dem wetter! hier kann man sich ja dann schön ausstauschen!


----------



## spin89 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Zeigt doch mal nen paar Bilders von euren selbstgegossenen Gummiswürd mich ma intressieren wie gut die aussehen und auf was für Farbideen ihr so gekommen seit.Gruss spin89


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

werd wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe die ersten versuche sonntag beginnen! samstag früh schnell vorm angeln noch glitter besorgen in verschiedenen farben! die gummiküche ist fast eingerichtet! werde aber erstmal kopien von gängingen gufis machen bevor es an einem eingenen gufi geht!


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hi,

bei bissclips gibts seit 4-5 Tagen ein kurzes Video von nem Holländer der die Gufis auch selber giest ich denk bei dem kann man bestimmt auch einiges einkaufen.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

hi hier den link zum video 

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/messe-gummi-giessen.html |wavey:


----------



## Hecht118 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch schon mal meine Gufi´s selbst gegossen mal mit mehr und mal mit weniger Erfolg. Fakt ist, das z.B es sehr viel Übung und auch Erfahrung erfordert die Gufi´s in einer guten Qualität selbst zu gießen. 
Die Kosteneinsparung die hier erzielt werden kann, sind meiner Meinung nach marginal. Ich habe es ausprobiert, kann sagen es funktioniert auch, wenn auch nicht bei jeder Gufi-Form.
Hier mal meine Gründe warum ich es wieder aufgehört habe Gufi`s selbst zu gießen:
1. Meine Gesundheit
2. Die Einsparung falls es Sie gibt, sind sehr gering
3. Es gibt so viele Gufi`s am Markt, da ist für jeden was dabei

Wer seine eigenen Kreationen erstellen will, ist das die richtige Alternative. Für alle Anderen, kauft euch die Gufi`s.

Gruß
Hecht118


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. April 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



hecht3 schrieb:


> auf www.wir haben billiger.de gibt es auch super gummis:m


 
Gratulation zu deinem 1. Beitrag! Aber Werbung für nen Shop zu machen der Noname zu Markenpreisen verkauft, gehört sich nicht!#q


----------



## dookie84 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Ich habe das mal durchgerechnet - der Break-Even liegt bei ca. 100 Stück (bezogen auf einen ca.-Stück-Preis von 50 Cent).

Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass ich allein letzte Woche in 3 Stunden 5 Gummis weg gehängt habe, dann ist die Rechnung ziemlich einfach!  Wenn man sich dann am Ende noch mit nem Kumpel reinteilt, dann kann man wohl sagen, dass sich die ganze Sache sogar recht schnell lohnen wird.

Ein Vorteil wäre z.B. dass man auch nur mal 1 GuFi in einer bestimmten Farbe zum Testen herstellen kann.

Ich hatte da gestern ein Schlüsselerlebnis...habe den ganzen Morgen mit farbigen Gummis geangelt und hatte dabei keinen einzigen Biss. Dann habe ich mich mit nem anderen Angler unterhalten, der mit transparenten Gummis den ganzen Morgen gefangen hatte. Also transparenten Gummi aufgezogen und 2 Barsche + 2 Zander gefangen. Alles Schniepel, aber egal.

Was ich sagen will, ich würde das nun gern weiter testen. Aber extra ne 10er-Packung kaufen, die dann am Ende in der Ecke liegt? Also lieber mal 1-2 Gummis in der entsprechenden Farbe selbst gegossen und ausprobiert ist da doch sinnvoller und ökonomischer.

Oder rede ich mir das nur schön? #c

Das einzige Problem, was ich eigentlich sehe, ist der gesundheitliche Aspekt. Ein gut gelüfteter Raum ist ja mal Voraussetzung, aber reicht das? Dazu kann man im Netz leider nichts finden! Eine Atemschutzmaske will ich wohl dazu nicht aufsetzen...meine Nachbarn denken am Ende noch, ich betreibe ne Drogenküche oder Ähnliches...|supergri


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



dookie84 schrieb:


> Eine *Atemschutzmaske* will ich wohl dazu nicht aufsetzen...meine Nachbarn denken am Ende noch, ich betreibe ne Drogenküche oder Ähnliches...|supergri


Dann denk' dran, dass das was anderes ist, als eine einfach-plueschige Staubschutzmaske. 
AS-masken kosten um die 30€ + 15€ (oder so was in der Art) fuer 2 Filter...
Musste in die GuFi-Rechnung mit reinrechnen. 
PS:
Ohne wuerd' ich's nichtmal ausprobieren...


----------



## dookie84 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ohne wuerd' ich's nichtmal ausprobieren...



Ehrlich jetzt?! Ist das Zeuch wirklich so ungesund? Gibts denn dazu irgend welche fundierten Informationen, wie Datenblätter oder Ähnliches? Würde mich sehr interessieren!

Das ich dazu keine Staubschutzmaske verwenden würde ist klar! 

Ich hatte da schon so einen Schnuffi mit Aufschraubfilter vorm geistigen Auge - deshalb will ich so ein Teil ja auch nicht aufsetzen. Könnte für die Nachbarn irgend wie befremdlich wirken. Ich stell mir gerade das Bild vor: Jemand mit nem Schnuffi steht in der Küche und köchelt was auf dem Herd und schüttet das dann in Formen...wie gesagt Drogenküche...


----------



## Seeringler (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Ich weiß nicht was Du gerechnet hast... 
Neben Gummi, Farben, Glitter brauchst Du noch elendig viel mehr Zeug. Und nie ohne Maske und nie in der Wohnung! Werd bei Deiner Auflistung etc etwas konkreter und ich kann Dir sicher ein wenig helfen. Kannste auch per PM


----------



## dookie84 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

na da bin ich echt mal gespannt - ich lasse mich ja gern eines Besseren belehren! 

Pro 12cm-Gummifisch gehe ich von ca. 10ml Weichplastik aus - das habe ich zumindest gestern mal grob mittels Wasserverdrängung im Messbecher heraus gefunden.

Hier also meine extrem grobe Kalkulation für den Anfang:

1 Liter Weichplastik: ca. 20,-
Silikon-Kautschuk bzw. ne fertige Form: ca. 20,-
Farbe, Glitter: ca. 10,-

50,- / 100 = 0,50 EUR

So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird fürs Erste eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt. 'N Oller Topf findet sich sicherlich!

Ich würde das Gießen auf dem Küchen-Fensterbrett bei offenem Fenster erledigen. Der Herd steht direkt daneben!

Jeder sagt: Um Gottes Willen, nicht ohne Maske! Aber warum? Das es mit Sicherheit nicht gesund ist, die Dämpfe direkt einzuatmen, das kann ich mir auch selbst denken! Man muss ja seinen Rüssel nicht direkt in den Topf stecken! Ist es jetzt aber so ungesund wie Zigarette rauchen oder eher so schädlich wie in ner Lackierkammer ohne Atemschutz zu stehen (was ich selbstverständlich nie tun würde)?

Da sollte man schon differenzieren und wie bereits geschrieben, irgendwelche fundierten Infos wären da sehr hilfreich! Und das "niemals ohne!" klingt irgend wie, als wüsstet Ihr mehr als ich!  Wenn ja, woher?!


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Ganz einfach:
Ich schweisse meine GuFi's mit Hilfe von Kerze & Skalpell wieder zusammen.
Und dabei stinkt's schon heftig. 

Wenn ick jetzt 'nen Raum von 3x3x3m nehme, dann sind die 27m³ ziemlich schnell mit (genau darum geht's naemlich!) IRGENDWAS voll... 

Kein GuFi-Hersteller wird Dir seine Mischung verraten, Du wirst NIE rausbekommen, was da alles wirklich drin ist.


----------



## dookie84 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

okay, es geht also um Prävention - besser man hat, als man hätte! Bergkäse stinkt auch wie die Hölle, ist wohl aber eher ungefährlich. Spaß! 

Eigentlich sollte es doch Sicherheitshinweise und -warnungen in den Angeboten in den deutschen Online-Shops geben. Konnte dazu aber nichts....HALT, lieber doch noch mal gesucht und genau nachgelesen (bei lbkoeder.de):

Zitat: "Das Weichplastik ist auf einer geruchslosen und ungiftigen Konsistenz aufgebaut. Es kann leicht von jedem unerfahrenen Angler ohne spezielle Ausrüstung beherrscht werden."

...und nu?

Aber viel interessanter ist für mich eigentlich die Kalkulation! Habe ich mich da etwa doch verhauen? Bei genauem Nachdenken erscheinen mir 10ml recht wenig - ist ja gerade mal ein halber "Einfacher"... ;+


----------



## Seeringler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*



dookie84 schrieb:


> okay, es geht also um Prävention - besser man hat, als man hätte! Bergkäse stinkt auch wie die Hölle, ist wohl aber eher ungefährlich. Spaß!
> 
> Eigentlich sollte es doch Sicherheitshinweise und -warnungen in den Angeboten in den deutschen Online-Shops geben. Konnte dazu aber nichts....HALT, lieber doch noch mal gesucht und genau nachgelesen (bei lbkoeder.de):
> 
> ...



Also LBKoeder schreibt echt Mist in diesem Satz und sollte den ganz schnell ändern!
EDIT:Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Laden: Dieser Absatz wird verbessert und stattdessen soll in Zukunft auf den Arbeitsschutz verwiesen werden.
*EDIT 2*: Auch nach 4 Monaten haben die nichts geändert. Wohl weil eine Gesundheitswarnung sich negativ auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken würde. Wem das Wohl seiner Kunden so wenig am Herzen liegt, kann ruhig auf mich verzichten.
*Ich bestelle aus diesen Gründen nicht mehr bei denen*

Da Dir ein normales "nie ohne Maske" nicht reicht, hier nochmal im Klartext:

Beim Erhitzen entsteht u.a. Chlorwasserstoff, Kohlendioxid und Kohlenstoffmonoxid.
Sollte es mal überhitzt werden (was am Anfang schnell passiert), entstehen weitere toxische Dämpfe.

Die bei der Erwärmung entstehenden Dämpfe führen häufig zu Schwindel, Übelkeit, Hörproblemen, Sehstörungen, Reizungen der Atemwege (bis hin zu Lungenentzündungen) und der Schleimhäute.

Ein MUSS ist passende Schutzkleidung, dazu gehören Schutzbrille, Maske, hitzefeste Handschuhe und alle Hautflächen müssen bedeckt sein.

Du arbeitest mit flüssigem ca 180-200°C heissem Plastik!! Kommt davon was auf die Haut, dann führt das zu schwersten(!) Verbrennungen (auch weil Du das flüssige Plastik nicht von der Haut runterbekommst)

Und mach Dir nichts vor, wenn Du einteilige Formen giesst, dann hängst Du aber sowas von mit der Nase über dem flüssigen Plastikzeug.

Ich hoffe, dass sich mit diesen Informationen Dein Vorhaben evtl. ohne Maske zu arbeiten komplett erledigt hat!


Wie ich im Vorfeld schon geschrieben habe, sind wesentlich(!) höhere Investitionen nötig! 
Mit einem Liter Plastik, 2-3 Farben und Formenbaumaterial als Anfangsinvestition kommst Du nicht hin, zumal die von Dir kalkulierten Preise nicht stimmen.



dookie84 schrieb:


> Aber viel interessanter ist für mich eigentlich die Kalkulation! Habe ich mich da etwa doch verhauen? Bei genauem Nachdenken erscheinen mir 10ml recht wenig - ist ja gerade mal ein halber "Einfacher"... ;+



Deine Kalkulation (Köder/Liter) kommt schon deshalb nicht hin, weil Du mal Plastik überhitzen wirst (unbrauchbar) oder Farben daneben gehen, außerdem hast Du immer auch Reste, die nicht mehr verwertet werden können.


----------



## dookie84 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Klasse! Vielen Dank für die ausführliche und sehr informative Antwort! So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt! 

Ich finde es super von Dir, dass Du dem Verkäufer "auf die Füße getreten" bist! Wenn das Zeug wirklich so gefährlich ist, dann wäre das ja absolut verantwortungslos und fahrlässig von ihm!

PS: wer suchet, der findet 

http://www.lbkoeder.de/PDF/Sicherheitsdatenblatt.pdf


----------



## sbho (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

|bla:

Sicherheitsdatenblatt sagt doch alles, (Polyvinylclorid) 
 außerdem, wenn du es zu heiß machst entsteht  D I O X I N  
 (Seveso ist überall Bophal lässt grüßen) 
 da fallen dir die Haare aus 
 durkriegst die Beulenpest und Poppen geht nur noch mit Platzpatronen, schluss mit lustig!

 Gummiköder gießen ist nun mal nicht wie Gummibärchenvon Haribo machen.....

Blitz: geht von Haribo nicht was, ????

 |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:





dookie84 schrieb:


> Klasse! Vielen Dank für die ausführliche und sehr informative Antwort! So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!
> 
> Ich finde es super von Dir, dass Du dem Verkäufer "auf die Füße getreten" bist! Wenn das Zeug wirklich so gefährlich ist, dann wäre das ja absolut verantwortungslos und fahrlässig von ihm!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifische selbst giessen!!! Neuer Shop!*

Der Läden is eh zu teuer... 1l Plastik für 22€... Ich zahle 18€...

Würde nur da bestellen,wenn ich seeeeeehr dringend eine Farbe bräuchte die auch 1€ teurer ist... Habe aber erst in belgien bestellt


----------

